# 1ST ANNUAL E.L.A WHITTIER BLVD CAR SHOW



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

TRUE MEMORIES LOS ANGELES 
HOSTING 1ST ANNUAL WHITTIER BLVD CAR SHOW 
AUGUST 02, 2009
ROLLING TIME 6:00AM CAR SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM-4:00PM 
FESTIVAL 10:AM-6:00PM
SPECIAL GUEST ART LABOE 
WITH A 2ND ANNUAL PIN-UP CONTEST 
2 STAGE FULL OF ENTERTAINMENT/CLASSIC CARSHOW/ EXHIBITORS/ FOOD VENDORS/ KID ZONE/ PHOTOGRAPHY/ ART 
LIVE MUSIC :biggrin:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

MEDIA IS WELCOME!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: now thats an east la show


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm there!!!


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

WELL GUESS WHAT IM DJING OVER THERE TOO... THANKS TRUE MEMORIES C.C.


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

OH OK. WELL SEE YOU YOU AT THE SHOW. WERE GOING TO MAKE HISTORY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

ALL CLUBS ARE WELCOME AND SOLO RIDERS. THERE IS A PRE- REGISTRATION.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@May 18 2009, 12:49 PM~13921100
> *TRUE MEMORIES LOS ANGELES
> HOSTING 1ST ANNUAL WHITTIER BLVD CAR SHOW
> AUGUST 02, 2009
> ...



:0 TO THA TOP! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Art Laboe gonna be in the house :biggrin: 

He's like the honorary mayor of East L.A.


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

I believe we got invited to this show so will be there


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES sounds like its going to firme you can count us in homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT WILL BE SUPPORTING US. :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

OOOOOHH yyyaaaaa uffin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!DAM CANT WAIT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN SOUNDS GREAT


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 18 2009, 01:46 PM~13922239
> *WELL GUESS WHAT IM DJING OVER THERE TOO... THANKS TRUE MEMORIES C.C.
> *



Why do you sound surprised? The only reason you're dj-ing is because I won't be around to. Maybe you will do some dj-ing your self instead of having someone else to do it. By the way, I think you opened your mouth too soon on the Moreno Valley shows.


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

KUSTOM OLDIES WEST COAST WILL BE THERE...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 25 2009, 10:11 PM~13996115
> *Why do you sound surprised? The only reason you're dj-ing is because I won't be around to. Maybe you will do some dj-ing your self instead of having someone else to do it. By the way, I think you opened your mouth too soon on the Moreno Valley shows.
> *



:0


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 25 2009, 09:55 PM~13996747
> *KUSTOM OLDIES WEST COAST WILL BE THERE...
> *



Hopefully they can dj for you, because the report cards from the Bell show on you weren't too good. Bottom line...you sucked.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2009, 04:17 PM~14016731
> *Hopefully they can dj for you, because the report cards from the Bell show on you weren't too good. Bottom line...you sucked.
> *



:0


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2009, 04:17 PM~14016731
> *Hopefully they can dj for you, because the report cards from the Bell show on you weren't too good. Bottom line...you sucked.
> *


WELL SO ORGINAL TOO BAD U WON'T BE HERE TO HEAR THE REAL DJ NOT U THE WASHED UP DJ...


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@May 18 2009, 11:49 AM~13921100
> *TRUE MEMORIES LOS ANGELES
> HOSTING 1ST ANNUAL WHITTIER BLVD CAR SHOW
> AUGUST 02, 2009
> ...


What streets on Whittier Blvd? And is it invitational?


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

NO THIS IS NOT INVITATIONAL EVERYONE IS WELCOME. 
SOLO RIDERS. MEDIA. CAR CLUBS. AND MOTORCYCLES TOO.

THE STREETS ARE GOING TO BE FROM ARIZONA BLVD. ALL THE WAY TO EASTERN. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 27 2009, 10:32 PM~14020985
> *WELL SO ORGINAL TOO BAD U WON'T BE HERE TO HEAR THE REAL DJ NOT U THE WASHED UP DJ...
> *



:0 

STILL SOUNDS LIKE A DJ BATTLE CALL OUT!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 29 2009, 10:06 PM~14043197
> *:0
> 
> STILL SOUNDS LIKE A DJ BATTLE CALL OUT!
> *


WE NEED TO SET UP A DJ BATTLE/CARSHOW!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

I seen the flyer this morning  Its a trip that you got them to shut down the BLVD for the show :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

My dad wants to go bad!! Bring back his memories from when the Blvd barely opened up...this show seems like its going to be a good one


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

BIG BAD EAST LA  LETS SHOW THE WORLD HOW WE DO IT THE CHICANO EAST LOS WAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 8 2009, 01:52 PM~14128357
> *BIG BAD EAST LA    LETS SHOW THE WORLD HOW WE DO IT THE CHICANO EAST LOS WAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW. 

TRUE MEMORIES LOS ANGELES CC CANT WAIT FOR THIS CAR SHOW. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

ART LABOE :thumbsup: im there.Just got to find out how to get there.


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

WHERE ARE YOU GOING TO BE COMING FROM


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@Jun 14 2009, 04:10 PM~14187701
> *WHERE ARE YOU GOING TO BE COMING FROM
> *


santa barbara


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 4 2009, 11:02 PM~14100188
> *WE NEED TO SET UP A DJ BATTLE/CARSHOW!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 8 2009, 02:52 PM~14128357
> *BIG BAD EAST LA    LETS SHOW THE WORLD HOW WE DO IT THE CHICANO EAST LOS WAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T F F T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :burn: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Jun 16 2009, 11:01 PM~14213917
> *<span style='color:blue'>IM WITH YOU "ANGEL BABY" LOL!! *


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@May 29 2009, 04:42 PM~14040581
> *NO THIS IS NOT INVITATIONAL EVERYONE IS WELCOME.
> SOLO RIDERS. MEDIA. CAR CLUBS. AND MOTORCYCLES TOO.
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW HOMIES


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOMIES (Nov 8, 2008)

THE TEMPTATIONS ARE GOING TO BE PERFORMING IN THIS CARSHOW ALSO :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

first off why are you gangbangers trying to mix gang shit with car clubs we are only there to show off are cars not get into any kind off bullshit and you are right big dogg this is a FAMILY ORIENTED CAR SHOW!!! so stop all the bull shit


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 25 2009, 10:52 AM~14294776
> *first off why are you gangbangers trying to mix gang shit with car clubs we are only there to show off are cars not get into any kind off bullshit and you are right big dogg this is a FAMILY ORIENTED CAR SHOW!!! so stop all the bull shit
> *



Agreed!!!

I had no idea gangbangers knew how to surf the web :dunno: 


This show will be BIG for the Lowrider nation and we don't need some immature dick weeds ruining it for us.


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

:cheesy: WELL DNT WORRY WE ARE GOING TO HAVE STRICTLY SECURITY. THE SHERIFF'S 

DEPT. HIGHWAY PATROL AND SECURITY'S :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C. WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 25 2009, 11:06 AM~14294908
> *Agreed!!!
> 
> I had no idea gangbangers knew how to surf the web :dunno:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@Jun 25 2009, 08:00 PM~14300378
> *:cheesy: WELL DNT WORRY WE ARE GOING TO HAVE STRICTLY SECURITY. THE SHERIFF'S
> 
> DEPT. HIGHWAY PATROL AND SECURITY'S :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:nono: Family event with KIDS! We all have respect for one another ....LOWRIDERS not GANGBANGERS! We will be there for support and a good time :biggrin:


----------



## gq4life84 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?
CHICANO STYLE EAST LOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

how much for a both and who we make it out too?


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Should we be worried about gang members messing up this show?


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

MAKING HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LovesLowLows_@Jun 28 2009, 09:33 PM~14324649
> *Should we be worried about gang members messing up this show?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCK IT+Jun 23 2009, 09:32 PM~14279102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THIS IS CALLED IS A TERRORIES THREAT WHITCH MEANS THAT THIS CAN BE REPORTED TO THE COPS ,AND THEY CAN GET A SEARCH WARRENT AND HAVE LAY IT LOW GIVE THE INFO TO THEM TO FIND OUT WHO THIS JOKER IS AND BE ARRESTED,


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SO DOES ANY ONE HAVE THE PRICES FOR THE BOTHS


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

WELL HERE IS THE PRESIDENTS GATO :biggrin:  :biggrin: CELL NUMBER. IF ANY QUESTIONS OR MORE INFO 
(323) 491-3404


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

WELL HERE IS THE PRESIDENTS GATO :biggrin:  :biggrin: CELL NUMBER. IF ANY QUESTIONS OR MORE INFO ABOUT THE BOTHS 

(323) 491-3404


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 29 2009, 07:17 PM~14333890
> *WHAT THIS IS CALLED IS A TERRORIES THREAT WHITCH MEANS THAT THIS CAN BE REPORTED TO THE COPS ,AND THEY CAN GET A SEARCH WARRENT AND HAVE LAY IT LOW GIVE THE INFO TO THEM TO FIND OUT WHO THIS JOKER IS AND BE ARRESTED,
> *


 :0


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 16 2009, 07:16 PM~14211142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCK IT_@Jun 23 2009, 09:32 PM~14279102
> *YOU VATOS BETTER RECOGNIZE WHERE YOUR GONNA BE AT FUCK THIS SHOW AND TRUE MEMORIES
> *



:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WELL HERE IS THE PRESIDENTS GATO :biggrin: CELL NUMBER. IF ANY QUESTIONS OR MORE INFO ABOUT THE BOTHS 

(323) 491-3404
THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

My husband will be attending the car show with his 64 Impala and would like to know the following:

1. Is there any Pre-Registration
(If yes can you email us the form)

2. On what street will the line up start

Thank You & God Bless You 

See You At The Show


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

YEAH THERE IS A PRE REG. AND THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE FROM ARIZONA ALL THE WAY TO EASTERN. SHOW IS FROM 10-4 AND ALL THE WAY TO 8:00PM. :uh: :biggrin: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@Jun 25 2009, 08:00 PM~14300378
> *:cheesy: WELL DNT WORRY WE ARE GOING TO HAVE STRICTLY SECURITY. THE SHERIFF'S
> 
> DEPT. HIGHWAY PATROL AND SECURITY'S :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

SEND CASHIERS CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYABLE TO:
TRUE MEMORIES LOS ANGELES P.O.BOX 63394 LOS ANGELES CA 90063 
WE ARE TRYING TO DOWNLOAD FLYER TO SITE BUT NO LUCK IF ANY ONE CAN GIVE US SOME TIPS THANKS


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Heres the flyer!!!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Cant wait for this show


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

true memories east la/whittier blvd. car show 
vehicle $25 pre reg at door 30
motorcycle $15 $20
pedal bikes 10 15


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE FLYER


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: PRE-REG BECAUSE WE FOUND OUT THAT WE ARE LIMITED ON SPACING. :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@Jul 4 2009, 08:21 PM~14382222
> *THANKS      FOR    THE  FLYER
> *


No problem


----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

SWIFT CC 
WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CALLING ALL {OG} CAR CLUB REPS. AND CAR CLUBS OF TODAY!  

LIFESTYLE, TOGETHER, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, PREMIER, STYLE, ELITE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, TRAFFIC, TECHNIQUES, UCE, OLDIES, OLD MEMORIES, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, ELEGENTS, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, KLIQUE, DEVOTIONS, NEU EXPOSURE, OHANA, CONTAGIOUS, PHAROAHS I.E., THEE ARTISTICS, STRAYS, OUR STYLE, NATURAL HIGH, UNIDOS, WAY OF LIFE, THE TOVARS, CASUALS, FANTASY LIFE, ANTIQUE STYLE, PERSPECTIVE, SANTANA, TEMPTATION, NOSOTROS, CLASSIC BOMBS, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ROYAL FANTASIES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, ULTIMATE RIDERS, VIEJITOS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, CLASSIC OLDIES, OLD TRADITIONS, TRADITION, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSIFIED, HIGH CLASS, NEW WAVE, AMIGOS, NEW ISLANDERS, NITE OWLS, KLASSICS, LATIN LORDS, SWIFT, NOKTURNAL, BALLERZ INC., FRIENDS, BEST OF FRIENDS, KING OF KINGS, SPELLBOUND, SICKSIDE, MIDNIGHTERS, FORGIVEN MINISTRIES, GANGS TO GRACE, ROYAL IMAGE, WILD FANTASY, UNIQUES, SOUTHERN COMFORT, CLASSIC STYLE, TRUCHA, BAJITO, HEAVEN, AS WELL AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE AND BEYOND! 

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
CCHAVEZ1
WHAT EFFECT ONE EFFECTS ALL! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
CLICK BELOW FOR THE DETAILS. THANK YOU.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=485903&st=0


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

SHOW IS COMMING UP ALREADY!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES going to be a good show....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT TRUE MEMORIES LOS ANGLES!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## mrslowrider (Jun 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: THE DATE IS ALMOST HERE :biggrin: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS DAY TO COME !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

HOPE IT DOES NOT GET CANCELED LIKE THE OTHER SHOW IN HIGHLAND PARK :angry:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

NAH DNT WORRY THIS SHOW WNT GET CANCELLED!!! :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@Jul 16 2009, 10:35 AM~14492632
> *NAH DNT WORRY THIS SHOW WNT GET CANCELLED!!! :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

TWO MOR3 W33KS FOR THIS SHOW :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao:  :cheesy: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

to the top for the homie


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

ELUSIVE C.C. INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE THERE


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 24 2009, 12:50 AM~14567714
> *ELUSIVE C.C. INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*  :biggrin:  Bummp to the top for the Homies ! ! !  *


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 24 2009, 07:33 AM~14568561
> *:0
> *


QUE ONDA JOHNNY :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

AMIGOS E.L.A. and San Diego will be there to support cant miss this show


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

LET'S GO TRUE MEMORIES CAR CLUB. :biggrin: 




SUNDAY JULY 26,2009 WAS DEADLINE FOR PRE REG. : :tears: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE Texas chapter will be there... Lil John OG NEW WAVE and former member of KLIQUE ELA....


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: ALMOST HERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TECHNIQUES AZ C.C. WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING!!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Klique OC, ELA, SD and PHX will be there  .


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

so will the big M :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

THNKS EVERYONE WHO IS SUPPORTING OUR CLUB. :cheesy: :roflmao: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

THE BIG DAY IS ALMOST HERE.
*
TRUE MEMORIES LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB!!!!!*


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 47chevy (Nov 8, 2008)

heard it was cancelled???? is that true??


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:uh: 

Not this shit again :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 29 2009, 07:17 PM~14333890
> *WHAT THIS IS CALLED IS A TERRORIES THREAT WHITCH MEANS THAT THIS CAN BE REPORTED TO THE COPS ,AND THEY CAN GET A SEARCH WARRENT AND HAVE LAY IT LOW GIVE THE INFO TO THEM TO FIND OUT WHO THIS JOKER IS AND BE ARRESTED,
> *



The issue has already been brought to the attention of law enforcement.
As a Mod, I can see everyones IP address, including "Fuck it", who has another screen name on LayitLow. I won't put this member or his club on blast, but be advised that your actions fall on the verge of a negative law enforcement experience. It is not difficult to find you "Fuck it", so watch what you type, on this screen name and on your other screen name. You will be watched.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 28 2009, 07:24 PM~14609698
> *The issue has already been brought to the attention of law enforcement.
> As a Mod, I can see everyones IP address, including "Fuck it", who has another screen name on LayitLow.  I won't put this member or his club on blast, but be advised that your actions fall on the verge of a negative law enforcement experience.  It is not difficult to find you "Fuck it", so watch what you type, on this screen name and on your other screen name.  You will be watched.
> *


 :worship: DAAATS RITE BRAAATHHAAA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 28 2009, 08:24 PM~14609698
> *The issue has already been brought to the attention of law enforcement.
> As a Mod, I can see everyones IP address, including "Fuck it", who has another screen name on LayitLow.  I won't put this member or his club on blast, but be advised that your actions fall on the verge of a negative law enforcement experience.  It is not difficult to find you "Fuck it", so watch what you type, on this screen name and on your other screen name.  You will be watched.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 28 2009, 07:24 PM~14609698
> *The issue has already been brought to the attention of law enforcement.
> As a Mod, I can see everyones IP address, including "Fuck it", who has another screen name on LayitLow.  I won't put this member or his club on blast, but be advised that your actions fall on the verge of a negative law enforcement experience.  It is not difficult to find you "Fuck it", so watch what you type, on this screen name and on your other screen name.  You will be watched.
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

SORRY WE ARE GOING TO MISS THIS ONE ,WE REALY WANTED TO BE AT THIS SPECIAL SHOW BUT OUR 20TH. ANNIVERSARY DINNER/DANCE IS SATURDAY AND WE WONT BE IN ANY CONDITION TO DRIVE .... :biggrin: OLDIES S.G.V. WISH GATO AND TRUE MEMORIES A GREAT SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

TTT! for the kind of show alot of us have been waiting for  see everybody on the blvd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 28 2009, 07:24 PM~14609698
> *The issue has already been brought to the attention of law enforcement.
> As a Mod, I can see everyones IP address, including "Fuck it", who has another screen name on LayitLow.  I won't put this member or his club on blast, but be advised that your actions fall on the verge of a negative law enforcement experience.  It is not difficult to find you "Fuck it", so watch what you type, on this screen name and on your other screen name.  You will be watched.
> *


  RIGHT ON...


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

damn, jus like that.
:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 28 2009, 07:24 PM~14609698
> *The issue has already been brought to the attention of law enforcement.
> As a Mod, I can see everyones IP address, including "Fuck it", who has another screen name on LayitLow.  I won't put this member or his club on blast, but be advised that your actions fall on the verge of a negative law enforcement experience.  It is not difficult to find you "Fuck it", so watch what you type, on this screen name and on your other screen name.  You will be watched.
> *


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT :buttkick: to the haters!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

is the lineup gonna start from arizona or eastern? :dunno:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

who is FUCKIT, lets talk to his club


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490531


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

ATTENTION EVERYONE THIS IS A FAMILY ORIENT. SHOW SO LETS NOT MESS IT UP. WELL SEE YOU GUYS ON SUN.!!!

THANK YOU: TRUE MEMORIES


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

was reading your flyer and i read that the show ends at 8 pm, if this true are you able to leave early if need be, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think you read it incorrectly... Flyer says Car Show is from 10 to 4 and Festival is from 10 to 6.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

DIRECTIONS,,ANY ONE,,,COMING FROM SAN DIEGO,,, :0


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

whats going to be the charge for walkins :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14633811
> *DIRECTIONS,,ANY ONE,,,COMING FROM SAN DIEGO,,, :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

JUST TAKE THE 5FWY TOWARDS LA AND EXIT ON TELEGRAPH


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 28 2009, 09:47 PM~14611449
> *SORRY WE ARE GOING TO MISS THIS ONE ,WE REALY WANTED TO BE AT THIS SPECIAL SHOW BUT OUR 20TH. ANNIVERSARY DINNER/DANCE IS SATURDAY AND WE WONT BE IN ANY CONDITION TO DRIVE .... :biggrin: OLDIES S.G.V. WISH GATO AND TRUE MEMORIES A GREAT SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: DAAAAM DATS TOO BAD I WILL BE AT BOTH!! DA GENTE WHO KNOW ME, "CRUDO" OR NOT, LOL!! GOTTA BE THUR. ITS MY TIOS SHOW + MY "JEFITA" LIVES RITE DOWN DA CALLE!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!! ANYWAYS "JOHNNY" GET MY TABLE READY 4 "BIG HECTOR, BIG RICH, OUR LADYS... & MYSELF CUZZ I WANNA PARTY ESE!! LOL. SEE YOU THERE!!! :0


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 30 2009, 10:03 PM~14634347
> *:biggrin: DAAAAM DATS TOO BAD I WILL BE AT BOTH!! DA GENTE WHO KNOW ME, "CRUDO" OR NOT, LOL!! GOTTA BE THUR. ITS MY TIOS SHOW + MY "JEFITA" LIVES RITE DOWN DA CALLE!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!! ANYWAYS "JOHNNY" GET MY TABLE READY 4 "BIG HECTOR, BIG RICH, OUR LADYS... & MYSELF CUZZ I WANNA PARTY ESE!! LOL. SEE YOU THERE!!! :0
> *


NO DOUBT HOMIE,WE GOT YOU COVERED !!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@Jul 30 2009, 09:49 PM~14634170
> *JUST TAKE THE 5FWY TOWARDS LA AND EXIT ON TELEGRAPH
> *


THANKX :biggrin:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

CORRECTION ARIZONA. SORRY


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@Jul 30 2009, 10:12 PM~14634464
> *CORRECTION ARIZONA. SORRY
> *


OK :thumbsup: THANX AGAIN... :cheesy:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 30 2009, 10:21 PM~14634581
> *OK :thumbsup: THANX AGAIN... :cheesy:
> *



Im driving from SD also, caravan? :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 30 2009, 11:16 PM~14635062
> *Im driving from SD also, caravan? :biggrin:
> *


OH IM NOT GOING TO ENTER ,,IM ACTUALY GOING TO A CLUB MEETING ,AND MIGHT AS WELL KICK IT THERE FOR A WHILE..U IN O,SIDE..IM I LIVE IN THE EAST SIDE... HIT ME UP IM LEAVING ABOUT 7OR 8 AM... :0


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 30 2009, 11:21 PM~14635102
> *OH IM NOT GOING TO ENTER ,,IM ACTUALY GOING TO A CLUB MEETING ,AND MIGHT AS WELL KICK IT THERE FOR A WHILE..U IN O,SIDE..IM I LIVE IN THE EAST SIDE... HIT ME UP IM LEAVING ABOUT 7OR 8 AM... :0
> *



Im off 54 woodman, near national city. Nah I got my car posted up in oceanside so I am not entering eithier, driving the wifes car, just going out to support.......


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 30 2009, 11:25 PM~14635132
> *Im off 54 woodman, near national city. Nah I got my car posted up in oceanside so I am not entering eithier, driving the wifes car, just going out to support.......
> *


OK YOUR NEAR SPRING VALLEY ,,,WONT BE DRIVING THE REGAL..ILL BE AT THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC NEXT WEEK ,FOR SHURE,ON J STREET,,IN SD,, :0 WELL MIGHT SEEU THEREIN LA..IM LEAVING EARLY SO I CAN BE THERE FOR A WHILE.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 30 2009, 11:32 PM~14635186
> *OK YOUR NEAR SPRING VALLEY ,,,WONT BE DRIVING THE REGAL..ILL BE AT THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC NEXT WEEK ,FOR SHURE,ON J STREET,,IN SD,, :0  WELL MIGHT SEEU THEREIN LA..IM LEAVING EARLY SO I CAN BE THERE FOR A WHILE.
> *



for sure man, let me know about that picnic? open to anyone??? just moved out here so Just looking for shit to do while i am down here. but Ill be leaving early also.... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 30 2009, 11:35 PM~14635211
> *for sure man, let me know about that picnic? open to anyone??? just moved out here so Just looking for shit to do while i am down here. but Ill be leaving early also.... :biggrin:
> *


YUP .NEXT WEEK ,ONTHE 9TH..ON J ST..ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE FOR SHURE..ILL BE OUT THERE WITH MY BROTHERS CLUB.ILL BE IN TOUCH WITH U


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR THE ENTRY FEE FOR CARS


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

IS THIS SHOW CANCELLED OR ITS STILL ON FOR SUNDAY ?


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 30 2009, 01:37 PM~14629181
> *I think you read it incorrectly... Flyer says Car Show is from 10 to 4 and Festival is from 10 to 6.
> *


thanks


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 31 2009, 12:34 AM~14635565
> *IS THIS SHOW CANCELLED OR ITS STILL ON FOR SUNDAY ?
> *


????????


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Jul 31 2009, 12:34 AM~14635565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 31 2009, 10:24 AM~14637702
> *We were assured by chevy54er that is wasn't going to be and is not cancelled
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

*So, are we lining up at Telegraph & Arizona Or Telegraph & Eastern???*
:biggrin: 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 31 2009, 11:00 AM~14638042
> *So, are we lining up at Telegraph & Arizona Or Telegraph & Eastern???
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


telegraph and arizona would be impossible telegraph and eastern bro on the coner of whittier and eastern one block behind is telegraph


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddiloco89_@Jul 31 2009, 12:23 PM~14638263
> *telegraph and arizona would be impossible                                                                            telegraph and eastern bro on the coner of whittier and eastern one block behind is telegraph
> *


 :0


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caddiloco89_@Jul 31 2009, 11:23 AM~14638263
> *telegraph and arizona would be impossible                                                                            telegraph and eastern bro on the coner of whittier and eastern one block behind is telegraph
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*Thanks!!!*


----------



## qwik2 (Aug 1, 2009)

Pre Reg check in is at Telegraph and Duncan in front of little restaurant


----------



## qwik2 (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jul 31 2009, 07:27 AM~14636440
> *thanks
> *



That was info from and old flyer. The new newest flyer has the festival ending at 8 and the cars parked near stages have to stay till end of festival


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:cheesy:        :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by qwik2_@Jul 31 2009, 05:09 PM~14641447
> *That was info from and old flyer.  The new newest flyer has the festival ending at 8 and the cars parked near stages have to stay till end of festival
> *



 


Imma try to stay away from any stages :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

<----------Will be there :cheesy:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 8 2009, 05:36 PM~14131459
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



show these foos how we do it


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

THE DAY HAS CAME FOR THIS CAR SHOW. LET'S MAKE THIS A SUCCESSFULL SHOW. AND NOT RUIN IT FOR EVERYONE. THANK YOU.

TRUE MEMORIES L.A


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Great turn out!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

cool show.... was a shitload of people there


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

just got back from the show..its was a great turn out i herd they turned down over 300+ cars :0


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

Majestics Compton in Whittier today


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*LINING UP EARLY IN THE MORNING FOR THE SHOW*


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

Our Brake Lines Broke just Before we Could Start To Drive In and Had To Be Towed Home, So Our Vehicle Was Unable To Participate


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*But We Went Back To Enjoy The Show...*


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

What a great show! Lots to see and lots of people! Great seeing everyone today! Congrats True Memories! 

I put some photos up on my site. Link in signature.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*EVEN THE SHERIFFS WAS POSING FOR PICS*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO SAY. IT WAS A HONOR AND PRIVLAGE TO ATTEND THIS {RARE} CAR SHOW AND SUMMERFEST ON {WHITTIER BLVD}! WHITTIER + {og's} + LOTS OF OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS MADE THE SOUL BACK INTO THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND ATMOSPHERE! THERE WERE SO MANY {ogeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez}! OUT THERE PUTTING THERE BEST FOOT FORWARD SHOWING OFF THERE THERE PRIDE AND JOYS JUST FOR THIS SOULFUL SPECIAL OCCASION AND I'M GLAD TO HAVE WITNESSED IT ALL! AND I HOPE AS WELL AS THE MAJORITY THAT ATTENDED OR MISSED IT THIS YEAR THAT THERE WILL BE ANOTHER ONE AND HOPEFULLY BECOME ANNUAL BIGGER AND BETTER FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND THE RELATIONSHIP OF THE COMMUNITTY AS A WHOLE! 

THIS KIND OF EVENT IS THE TYPE OF SHOW COMPARABLE TO WINE. IT'LL GET BETTER WITH TIME AS I AM CONFIDENT TRUE MEMORIES WILL DO JUST THAT HOPEFULLY IF IT'S ALLOWED TO HAPPEN FOR A NEXT YEARS FOR SHOW! SO IN ALL. THIS IS A BIG STEP FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT! CONGRADULATIONS TO THE TRUE MEMORIES FAMILY, WHITTIER CITY, AND ALL OTHERS INVOLVED TO MAKE THIS HISTORIC EVENT FOR THE PEOPLE POSSIBLE! JROCK! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

what jrock said :thumbsup: great show hope there's another one next year i took a trip to the famous whittier blvd and it WAs packed great job True Memories :biggrin:


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

1ST ANNUAL E.L.A WHITTIER BLVD CAR SHOW 8/2/09










http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw








http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_EZiTb#608949174_MZPfw









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw









Click on link below for more picture 
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/9133916_E...608949174_MZPfw


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

Did anyone get any pics of Amigos car club if so can you plz post em up?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

GoodTimes had a Good Time on Whittier Blvd.
























































































































[/quote]


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

the homie Johnny Martinez "El Rebelde" on stage
































Vic Drunk already droppin beer


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 2 2009, 06:30 PM~14654504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great show, GROUPE WAS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This was a real good show, I hadn't been on the blvd since about 1980..
Lil John aka Homie Styln 69 Impala NEW WAVE DFW str8 out Arlington Texas...


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

THANK YOU TO THE CITY, CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, AND SPECTATORS, FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN MAKING THIS HISTORIC EVENT SUCCESSFULLY. 

SORRY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WERE NOT ABLE TO GET IT AND WAITING IN LINE FOR A LONG TIME. WE TRIED OUR BEST TO MAKE EVERYONE FIT BUT WE WERE TOLD JUST TO SHUT IT DOWN CUSE IT WAS TO FULL. 

BUT SINCE EVERYTHING TURNED OUT GOOD, HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR AND MAKE IT ANNUALLY. AND HOPE FULLY WE CAN GET MORE ROOM TO FIT EVERYONE IN. SORRY ONCE AGAIN.

THANKS TO EVERYONE: TRUE MEMORIES LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

GREAT SHOW.....G'Z UP!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

GOOD SHOW (TOGETHER LOS ANGELES) HAD GOOD TIME.


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

Good show had a blast; GROUPE was in force :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More at www.jaebueno.com


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Aug 3 2009, 04:33 PM~14663132
> *Good show had a blast; GROUPE was in force :thumbsup:
> *



You guys were looking good! :biggrin: 

We had a good time, I ran to a lot of veteranos yesterday!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Great show, Klique had a good time.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 3 2009, 06:14 PM~14663627
> *You guys were looking good! :biggrin:
> 
> We had a good time, I ran to a lot of veteranos yesterday!
> *


SO MANY :0 {ogeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez}! :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

SHOULD HAVE WENT :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

NICE PICS EVERYONE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

THE TOGETHER C.C FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME UNDER THE BRIDGE. GRACIAS GATO N TRUE MEMORIES. IT SEEMED LIKE BLVD NIGHTS AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 3 2009, 02:40 PM~14662006
> *This was a real good show, I hadn't been on the blvd since about 1980..
> Lil John aka Homie Styln 69 Impala NEW WAVE DFW str8 out Arlington Texas...
> *


Congrats on winning your trophy


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

GREAT SHOW.HOPEFULLY IT GETS BIGGER NEXT YEA. I DIDN'T PRE REG AND WAS IN LINE FOR THREE HOURS AND STILL DIDNT GET IN,BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Aug 3 2009, 09:30 AM~14658992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES, I HAD THE BIG BODY PARKED NEXT TO THE 63 WAGON. THANKS FOR THE DRINKS........THEE ARTISTICS C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 3 2009, 08:45 AM~14658210
> *Did anyone get any pics of Amigos car club if so can you plz post em up?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


HERE'S SOME PICS OF YOUR RIDE JAY!


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 4 2009, 02:49 AM~14668944
> *HERE'S SOME PICS OF YOUR RIDE JAY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I put a few more up on my web site. Link in signature.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Great show


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Yup, good show, got to hang out with my good friend and mentor Elliot "Big G" Gilbert. Nice seeing familiar faces. Too bad my allergies kicked my ass that day, eyes were really bad. Hope this becomes an annual event! Thanks for sharing them pix!
~M~


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Aug 4 2009, 11:12 PM~14679226
> *Yup, good show, got to hang out with my good friend and mentor Elliot "Big G" Gilbert. Nice seeing familiar faces. Too bad my allergies kicked my ass that day, eyes were really bad. Hope this becomes an annual event! Thanks for sharing them pix!
> ~M~
> *


Aww man! I didn't know you were at the show!? Let's hang out soon!


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK TRUE MEMORIES FOR THE HARD WORK AND PLANNING THEY DID ON THIS SHOW WHICH TURNED OUT TO BE MASSIVE . WE ALL HOPE IT WILL BECOME A YEARLY EVENT . MOST OF ALL WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE ENTIRE COMMUNITY OF E.L.A. AND SURROUNDING AREAS FOR COMING TOGETHER AND ENJOYING THIS EVENT AS ONE . LET ' S SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR !!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK , RAY [ PRES. ] TECHNIQUES E.L.A.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 5 2009, 10:39 PM~14689418
> *ttt
> *


  YEP!


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 6 2009, 03:40 AM~14691042
> * YEP!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics JROCK!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 6 2009, 09:43 AM~14692271
> *:biggrin:
> Nice pics JROCK!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JAY! :thumbsup: IT WAS GOOD TO SEE SO MANY {og} RIDES OUT AGAIN! uffin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 6 2009, 11:34 AM~14693746
> *THANKS JAY!  :thumbsup: IT WAS GOOD TO SEE SO MANY {og} RIDES OUT AGAIN!  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 6 2009, 03:40 AM~14691042
> * YEP!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAAAAMMMM I LOVE DAT CAR!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 6 2009, 03:13 PM~14695885
> *:biggrin: DAAAAMMMM I LOVE DAT CAR!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Its been around for yearrrrrrssssss :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 6 2009, 06:59 PM~14697708
> *Its been around for yearrrrrrssssss :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YEEAAH I KNOW...LIKE MINE TOO!! "18 YEARS" LOL.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 6 2009, 06:59 PM~14697708
> *Its been around for yearrrrrrssssss :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


approx. 20 years.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 6 2009, 09:52 PM~14698806
> *approx. 20 years.
> *


I'M WITH U CATS ON THAT! 20 YEARS OF {OG}-NESS! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: CARS LIKE THAT CADDY WERE BUILT WITH {SOUL}! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 6 2009, 08:52 PM~14698806
> *approx. 20 years.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OG member from AMIGOS CC..... everyone knows THE FLY..... aka uncle Tony


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 3 2009, 08:34 PM~14665109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice joey


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Aug 3 2009, 10:54 PM~14667163
> *THE TOGETHER C.C FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME UNDER THE BRIDGE. GRACIAS GATO N TRUE MEMORIES. IT SEEMED LIKE BLVD NIGHTS AGAIN  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RITE! :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

whens the next show :biggrin:


----------



## ARAB (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## impala383 (Aug 4, 2009)

it was a good show but very very disorganized hopefuly next year it will be alot better


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 6 2009, 04:13 PM~14695885
> *:biggrin: DAAAAMMMM I LOVE DAT CAR!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x383829292929 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 7 2009, 11:43 AM~14702959
> *whens the next show  :biggrin:
> *



HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I RECOMMEND TO HIT UP THE OFFICIALS THAT SUPPORTED THIS EVENT AND HOW YOU ENJOYED THE SUMMERFEST FOR THE COMMUNITTY AND ENCOURAGE THEM TO MAKE IT ANNUAL EVENT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 6 2009, 11:19 PM~14700344
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: OG member from AMIGOS CC..... everyone knows THE FLY..... aka uncle Tony
> *


This car moved me to build ,The Kandylac, and I still have it to this day. and like JROCK said "these cars were built with soul"


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 9 2009, 02:15 PM~14717498
> *This car moved me to build ,The Kandylac, and I still have it to this day. and like JROCK said "these cars were built with soul"
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 6 2009, 03:40 AM~14691042
> * YEP!
> 
> 
> ...



THAT CADDY HAS OLD SCHOOL ALL OVER IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 9 2009, 06:34 PM~14719541
> *THAT CADDY HAS OLD SCHOOL ALL OVER IT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Whats up Ray :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

They dont make em like that anymore!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

VIDEO OF TEMPTATIONS ON STAGE AFTER THE CAR SHOW AT SUMMERFEST! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yLltJXiFps


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

VIDEO FOOTAGE FROM SWIFT CC.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yLltJXiFps


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOOTAGE FROM GROUPE CC!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yLltJXiFps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

does anyone know the guy that was filming all the cars while lined up on duncan st. thats a video I wanna see he walked up the whole street and every car was hitting switches I wanst able to read his shirt.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Man had a great time at this show. It meant alot to the old school riders from back in the day. That weekend my dad Ruben Muro and his good friend George Gaytan were able to live up the old days once again. Back in 79 they use to cruise down Whittier every weekend, both flying Imperials plaque (L.A). They got to see old members and catch up on old times. I got to hear alot of stories from back then. Now 30 years later they were back on the strip right next to each other proudly flying Premier plaques.
Heres my dads ride from 79(67 Caprice)








Now proudly flying Premier C.C(Back with a new 67 Caprice)








Heres George Gaytan, which he is the original owner of this car. This car cruised Whittier back in 79 and returned to its old stomping grounds








Until the next time................


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 10 2009, 08:43 AM~14723965
> *Man had a great time at this show. It meant alot to the old school riders from back in the day. That weekend my dad Ruben Muro and his good friend George Gayton were able to live up the old days once again. Back in 79 they use to cruise down Whittier every weekend, both flying Imperials plaque (L.A). They got to see old members and catch up on old times. I got to hear alot of stories from back then. Now 30 years later they were back on the strip right next to each other proudly flying Premier plaques.
> Heres my dads ride from 79(67 Caprice)
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Heres my dads ride from 79(67 Caprice)









:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 10 2009, 09:43 AM~14723965
> *Man had a great time at this show. It meant alot to the old school riders from back in the day. That weekend my dad Ruben Muro and his good friend George Gayton were able to live up the old days once again. Back in 79 they use to cruise down Whittier every weekend, both flying Imperials plaque (L.A). They got to see old members and catch up on old times. I got to hear alot of stories from back then. Now 30 years later they were back on the strip right next to each other proudly flying Premier plaques.
> Heres my dads ride from 79(67 Caprice)
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 7 2009, 10:43 AM~14702959
> *whens the next show  :biggrin:
> *


THE NEXT SHOW MIGHT BE THE MONTEBELLO TOWN CENTER


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

THANKS TO EVERYONE 
TRUE MEMORIES


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@Aug 10 2009, 11:18 AM~14725310
> *THE NEXT SHOW MIGHT BE THE MONTEBELLO TOWN CENTER
> *


At the Mall or across the street??? Last year there was a show there and it turned out to be across the street


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@Aug 10 2009, 12:18 PM~14725310
> *THE NEXT SHOW MIGHT BE THE MONTEBELLO TOWN CENTER
> *


ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT NEXT YEARS SUMMERFEST? :0


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin:NICE SHOW HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME IT GETS BIGGER PASSED EASTERN BLVD. :biggrin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 9 2009, 01:15 PM~14717498
> *This car moved me to build ,The Kandylac, and I still have it to this day. and like JROCK said "these cars were built with soul"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 11 2009, 07:34 PM~14740175
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 10 2009, 11:50 AM~14725617
> *At the Mall or across the street??? Last year there was a show there and it turned out to be across the street
> *


yeah is the same one across the street from the mall.


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

PEOPLE TOOK NICE PICS..

TRUE MEMORIES LA CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Aug 12 2009, 02:07 PM~14748666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er_@Aug 12 2009, 02:05 PM~14747985
> *yeah is the same one across the street from the mall.
> *



IS THIS THE CITIES IDEA? AND ARE THEY OPEN TO WHAT THE PEOPLE OF WHITTIER WANT? :uh:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy54er+Aug 12 2009, 01:05 PM~14747985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I'm just saying... Wouldn't it be better for everyone to have it at the mall? Easier to find = more publicity and you get more spectators while the mall gets more customers at the same time.

All the hype from the last show was that it was going to be at the mall and I think that's what we were all were expecting... "At the mall".*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Aug 12 2009, 03:07 PM~14748666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESE PICS ARE TITE! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Did Art Laboe ever show up to this show???


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 14 2009, 09:43 AM~14767972
> *Did Art Laboe ever show up to this show???
> *


  I DIDN'T SEE HIM. AND WHEN LOOKED AT THE STAGE LISTING HIS NAME WAS NOT LISTED EITHER.   AND I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ON STAGE. HE WOULD'VE MADE A NICE TOUCH TO AN {og} HISTORIC EVENT LIKE THIS. uffin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 15 2009, 02:38 AM~14776141
> * I DIDN'T SEE HIM. AND WHEN LOOKED AT THE STAGE LISTING HIS NAME WAS NOT LISTED EITHER.      AND I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ON STAGE. HE WOULD'VE MADE A NICE TOUCH TO AN {og} HISTORIC EVENT LIKE THIS. uffin:
> *


That's what I thought. Wasn't he supposed to be the "special guest"? Maybe he was on another stage. I know there was more than one.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 15 2009, 10:36 AM~14777087
> *That's what I thought. Wasn't he supposed to be the "special guest"? Maybe he was on another stage. I know there was more than one.
> *


:0 YEAH. THERE WERE 2 STAGES. BUT I KEPT TABS ON BOTH AND THERE WERE NO SIGN OF ART LABOES PRESENCE ON EITHER STAGE. I WOULD'VE STILL CAME TO THIS RARE OPPURTUNITTY SHOW ANY WAY. BUT IT WOULD'VE BEEN COOL TO KNOW IF HE POST PONED HIS APPERANCE OF THE SHOW. IN FACT I THOUGHT HE WAS THE 1 THAT WAS GOING TO INTRODUCE THE TEMPTATIONS ON STAGE.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 18 2009, 02:20 PM~14806076
> *TTT
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STILL TTT FOR THE {OLD SCHOOL} WHITTIER! :worship: :worship: :worship: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala came str8 out of Dallas Texas to kick'n it at the ELA Whittier Blvd car show.. Hang'n with my homie from the Big 'K' from ELA "KLIQUE"..... 

NEW WAVE CC D/FW










My homie Ceasar who came from Texas with me..

My ol friend Robert from back in my old NEW WAVE/KLIQUE, High school days..


Mom from the big M (Majestics Compton)...


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME AT THIS SHOW!!!!

TRUE MEMORIES LOS ANGELES


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

this looked to be a Kick A$$ show!!!
Hope there is another one next year & that this becomes a BIGGER-YEARLY show

"PLEASE" keep Us posted about Next YEAR!!! Keep the Movement Going!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Sep 21 2009, 09:01 AM~15139849
> *this looked to be a Kick A$$ show!!!
> Hope there is another one next year & that this becomes a BIGGER-YEARLY show
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :werd: uffin:


----------



## LowriderPimps.com (Aug 25, 2007)

CAR SHOW MOVED. WHITTIER BLVD IS NOW AUG 15th. NOT aug 8. 

says on website below what problem was. should be still cool. just hope everyone gets the word.


more info:
http://trueMemoriesLosAngeles.com

LowriderPimps.com will still be there 
look for our booth. or shooting with zoot suiters, etc 

back to web site building for me tonight, just wanted to pass this new on to everyone


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## "TRUTH" (Aug 3, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## 83FLTWDBROUGHAMDELEGANCE (Jul 17, 2012)

*I REMEMBER*

I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS CUS I WAS THERE..I WAS JUST A LITTLE KID BACK THEN....SITTING WELL ACTUALLY SUPPOST TO BE SLEEPING IN THE BACKSEAT OF THIS "BLU DREAMIN" THATS WHAT THE MAN CALLED IT....I WOULD GET UP WHILEMY DAD & MOM WERE CRUISING DOWN THE BOUELUVARD & YELL OUT " U SEE THAT CAR & WOW LOOK @ THAT CAR!!!" THOSE WERE MEMORIES THATI WILL CHEERISH POR VIDA CUS IT WAS THE 3 OF US......SOOOO I REMEMBER RICHARD....


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: AGAIN? IS GATO INVLOVED IN DIS SHOW?? COOL SHOW THOUGH!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE ?....:thumbsup:


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Any vendor booths available.....


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah I was wondering if theres gonna be another?


----------

